# Scours in baby goats



## Jany (Apr 3, 2011)

We have been feeding our baby goats milk replacer but now they have the scours so we switched them to whole milk, butter milk, and evaporated milk. The scours are the consistancy of water. Is there anything we need to do other than switch the milk? They are still eating good and are really playful. Thanks in advance


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 3, 2011)

Scours in baby goats can cause them to go downhill fast so you want them healthy quickly.  

I don't have a lot of experience with this but I would go with straight whole milk, nothing else.  Others will chime in who have more experience with scours.

Good luck.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

There's folks on here with much more experience with scouring kids than I, but more info might be helpful.  How old are the kids, how recently did you switch from formula to milk, do you use coccidiosis preventative, are they vaccinated, etc.  Hopefully one of the experts can help.  Good luck!


----------



## Jany (Apr 3, 2011)

I just switched them to cows milk 2 hours ago. They are not vaccinated yet because I am not sure how old they have to be. They are only 20 days old right now. We have started them on a grain with coccidia prevention in it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm bumping this for you.  Hey Kate and Roll- we need ya!


----------



## mistee (Apr 4, 2011)

I would use just whole cows milk and do a coccidiosis preventative using either Sulmet or Albon.. I dont have my papers in front of me but I think it is 1cc per 5lbs the first day then 1cc per 10 pounds for 4 days after.. I do this for my babies at 3 and 6 weeks and if they are still here at 9 weeks I will repeat... After that any signs of scours I will treat again...


----------



## mistee (Apr 4, 2011)

I just read where you feed medicated grain.. I would still treat orally cause at that age they wont be eting a whole lot of grain and by orally giving it to them you will know for sure they are getting the medicine... Sulmet you can get at Tractor Supply or most any feed stores... It might be in the chicken section!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2011)

the medicated grain, is only a prevention, and if they break with it they have to be treated orally, with sulfa-dimeth, albon, or corid.


21 days is when they could break with coccidiosis, so if they had been doing fine on the milk replacer, and then all of a sudden started scouring, with no changes in their schedule I would lean towards cocci as the problem. 

You can give them pepto bismo as long as you are treating them for the cocci, but just giving the pepto and not treatint the actual problem can lead to more problems.



You might also want to skip a bottle of milk if the scours are real bad and do pedialytes.


----------

